# Huskee Takes a long time to start



## browniejb1988 (Nov 12, 2013)

I bought a huskee lawn mower this year. Is the nicest one I have owned so far. It has availabilities to hook different attachments like snow blades and such. When I got it, it was in rough shape. I put new belts on it all around. I replaced the blades and put a new fuel filter on it. Also put fresh oil in it according to what my local dealer told me. It ran great for a month or so. After I put the oil in it (which I learned I overfilled it) it immediately died. Would not start at all. I then took out the spark plug and replaced it as well as drained a fair amount of oil out of it. After a few runs and a good amount of smoke it started to run great. The problem is that just recently out of nowhere it started taking a long time to start. It will turn over for about 10 seconds or so and try to start but then die. Then if I start it again it will turn over a few times and start up. Once it is running it runs great. Not problems. Since this happened I have replaced the air filter, replaced again the spark plug (which I tested and is getting spark) and charged the battery. Really at my end with this one. Any ideas.

Huskee(MTD) 608
Briggs 18.5 single cam engine


----------

